# Marcgravia leaves turning brown



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi all,
I'm guessing that this is from being too wet for too long but would like to be sure. The tank really doesn't seem too wet to me. I have a 1"x12" vent along the top of one end. I hand mist as needed to keep things moist. I run a small fan across the top of the tank for a few hrs twice a day, most days. The air movement from the fan has a very obvious effect and usually clears the glass after a while. It also visibly dries out the plants especially those at the top. Lighting is 24" 0.50W 6500K LED and an old aquarium hood with 2 9w CFLs to supplement. Any input appreciated.
First two pics shortly after misting.
















Last pic after fan has been running for awhile.


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

I think your right. Looks like rot from being too wet.


----------

